# Simple Ways To Alkalize Your Body



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2017)

*VERY SIMPLE WAYS TO ALKALIZE YOUR BODY– AMAZING EFFECTS!*

BY WORLDHEALTHCHOICE 
*Practice every day these natural and simple ways to alkalize your body and you will no longer have health problems. Dr. Otto Warburg, Nobel Prize winner in 1931 for cancer discovery said: “No disease, including cancer, can exist in an alkaline environment”.*

Acidity in our body is linked to excess weight, pain and many health issues. Fortunately, making your organism more alkaline is very simple and easy. Making alkaline environment is in fact the opposite of acidic environment.  Here are 10 simple natural ways that you can practice every day and they will alkalize your organism. At same time you will gain more everyday energy and vitality:

0. The most important thing is to start your day with smile and with a large glass of water with the juice of a freshly-squeezed lemon. Lemons actually have the opposite effect on your body even they may seem acidic. Drink first thing in the morning to flush the system.  Another option is to drink one or two glasses of organic apple cider vinegar and water daily.  You should only mix one to two tablespoons of vinegar in eight ounces of water.



Eat large portion of green salad tossed in lemon juice and quality olive oil. Greens (vegetable or fruit) are among the best sources of alkaline minerals, like calcium. Eat alkaline foods during the day like most fruits and vegetables. They sustain the body’s pH on a daily basis and keep balance in your organism.
Your snack should consist on raw, unsalted almonds. Almonds are full with minerals that are natural alkaline like magnesium and calcium, which actually help to balance out acidity and in the same time to balance blood sugar.
Drink almond milk and make yourself nice berry smoothie with added green powder like spirulina, or other greens. If you have choice between almond milk and cow’s milk, almond milk is better option.
Go for a nice walk or some other exercise. It’s very important to be active. Exercise actually helps move acidic products so your body can better eliminate them.
Breathe deeply. Ideally, choose a spot that has fresh, oxygen-rich air and go there whenever you can. While you are there, drink lots of water (and on daily basis as well) to flush the system of waste.
Do not eat meat every day. If you can skip few days without meat it will be great because eating meat every day leaves an acid residue behind. We have a lot of vegan or vegetarian recipes for you. Alkalize your body!
Skip dessert loaded with sugar and skip drinking soda.  Sugar is one of the worst acidic foods we consume and our enemy. If you drink just ONE can of soda, you will actually need more than thirty glasses of neutral water to neutralize the acidity in your body!
Add more vegetables to your diet. Be careful, potatoes don’t count. However, sweet potatoes are good choice but don’t make them with butter, use olive oil and Himalayan salt for baking. Peppers, Asparagus, squash, Aubergines, and other vegetables are also great choices.
And last but not least: Add more sprouts to your daily diet. They are extremely alkalizing and rich in nutrients and energy-boosting enzymes.

 worldhealthchoice


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2017)

I drink a cup of water in the mornings with 2 tablespoons of organic pure lemon juice and 1/3 teaspoon of baking soda.  Helps to keep the body alkaline, and cancer thrives in an acidic environment.  Of course, those with health issues that restrict sodium intake might not be able to add the soda.  If I'm not mistaken, just the lemon juice daily will help somewhat with alkalinity.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-Thrives-in-an-Acidic-Body?highlight=alkaline


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I drink a cup of water in the mornings with 2 tablespoons of organic pure lemon juice and 1/3 teaspoon of baking soda.  Helps to keep the body alkaline, and cancer thrives in an acidic environment.  Of course, those with health issues that restrict sodium intake might not be able to add the soda.  If I'm not mistaken, just the lemon juice daily will help somewhat with alkalinity.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-Thrives-in-an-Acidic-Body?highlight=alkaline


Thank you SB.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 16, 2017)

I drink water with lemon juice in it, too, and try to avoid sugar and sweet foods. I know that cancer cells live on sugar; and avoiding sugars and starches (which turn into sugars when digested) will halve a lot in preventing cancer because the cancer cells starve before they can multiply and grow. 
I like fresh lemons, and I peel off the outer skin with a paring knife, and leave the white bioflavonoid along with the lemon. Then I put it in the blender with some water and blend it until all of the chunks are gone. I use a packet of the sf drink mix to sweeten it, but you could use any sweetener you prefer.   I store it in the refrigerator in a quart jar and drink it over ice during the day. 
I also add some lemon juice and the non-filtered ACV when I am making a salad, along with the olive oil and fractionated coconut oil.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Yesterday, I saw some Mayer lemons at the grocery store, and I bought a bag of them to try. They actually look like small oranges that are not quite ripe, but still a lot more orange than a lemon is. The flavor is sweeter than a lemon, but not as sweet as an orange would be, and once you cut them open, the inside is the regular lemon color. 
I tried one in my green smoothie yesterday, and I only peeled part of the skin off before blending it. It tasted so good that today, I just quartered the whole lemon, and blended it, peel and all. 

I agree with Ruthanne’s opening post, and I have also read that statement from Dr. Otto Warburg.
 I think that if we take proper care of our health, and keep our body alkaline and the immune system functioning at top proficiency, then we are much less apt to get cancer, or a lot of other modern illnesses that come from poor eating habits. 
I had gotten out of the habit of drinking green smoothies every day, it has just been so cold here that I have only been drinking hot drinks. 
Yesterday, I read through my “Green for Life” book (by Victoria Boutenko) again, and then I went to the store, bought some fresh greens, and am starting back on drinking the green smoothies every day. 
Already, I have more energy and my head is clearer, and it is only one day back on the smoothies.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm puzzled.  Why should you try to 'Alkalize' your body by drinking citric acid contained in lemons?  I can understand using Bi-carb to soothe acid indigestion,  but mixing it with lemon juice will surely just fizz and cancel out the effect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm puzzled.  Why should you try to 'Alkalize' your body by drinking citric acid contained in lemons?  I can understand using Bi-carb to soothe acid indigestion,  but mixing it with lemon juice will surely just fizz and cancel out the effect.



I drink it in the mornings, both will help make your pH more alkaline and the combo seems to be very effective.  Better explanation HERE.



> Dr. Loyd Jenkins of the Budwig Center  says, “If there is one  thing you could do every day that would  dramatically fight disease and increase  your energy, consuming lemon  juice combined with baking soda would be  on the top of the list.
> 
> Lemon  in addition to being an effective internal  cleanser and especially when  combined with baking soda has also shown  to contain anti-carcinogenic  properties as it contains limonoides, which  are phytochemicals found in  a number of citrus fruits. Apparently the  limonoides help strip off  the protective layer coating the cancer cells.  Lemon also has been  shown to have strong anti-microbial effects, which has been  tested in  research exploring the idea that cancer is very much like a fungus within the body.  When treating cancer as  a fungus, various methods can be used and some  have found that lemon and  bicarbonate can help fight the fungus  causing various types of cancer.”
> 
> ...



Another page with info HERE.



> The combination of baking soda and lemon juice has a number of health benefits, including the ability to detoxify the body, balance pH levels, improve digestion, boost the immune system, aid heart health, protect the skin, heal the liver and prevent chronic disease.
> 
> 
> There are countless health remedies that have gained popularity in recent years, but the use of baking soda and lemon dates  back decades in natural health circles. On their own, these two  substances have plenty of healthy effects, but when combined, they can  have an even more impressive impact on your overall health.
> ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 27, 2018)

One excellent and well-known book about alkaline foods is called “The pH Miracle” and it was written by Robert Young and his wife, Shelley Redford Young. I have had it in my book library for a couple of years and I am just now re-reading it again, because there are always things that I forget about and need a refresher course. 
Amazon also has a lot of good ebooks about alkaline foods and living, and many of those are free, if you just do a search on the Kindle Store for free alkaline books. 
I have finished re-reading Green For Life, and have been having green smoothies every day now, and I am going to do the green smoothie 10-day cleanse again . There is a book by JJ Smith about how to do the 10 day cleanse, and she also has a facebook support group.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 27, 2018)

Strict vegan here, the past 24 years.  Vegetarian for sixteen years, before that.  No soda, light sweets, one alcoholic drink every two weeks, maybe.  I still climb trees for a living, still work right through a job while my crews, one third my age, break for lunch.  Weigh exactly what I did in high school.  Still wearing dress shirts from forty years ago, although I have lots of new stuff, too.  Acidic body chemistry has been my enemy since I was a child:  My sweat literally ate through watch bands my folks gave me, and they always accused me of breaking them, until they gave it a close look.  Even metal bands would disintegrate!  Now, I take 1/8th tsp. of baking soda when I feel the need.  It absolutely works.  Those of you who take lemon juice to control acidity must know it's highly acidic, although I know there's probably a lot of pop "scientific wisdom" to justify it's use.  For me, it would set off a massive acidic bias move in my internal chemistry.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 27, 2018)

I have no desire to"alkalize" my body.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 28, 2018)

The first I heard about alkalizing the body was from Dr. Susan Lark, who was advising women to drink baking soda in water every day to prevent UTIs and some other problems that plague postmenopausal women.

Since then I've read that another aid in alkalizing, potassium citrate, increases bone density in postmenopausal women and decreases the amount of calcium being leached out of our bodies. If I can do something as simple and inexpensive as ingesting baking soda or potassium citrate to prevent osteoporosis and other chronic problems for women my age, why would I hesitate to do it?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> I have no desire to"alkalize" my body.



If keeping your body alkaline to the proper pH can help prevent body pain from arthritis, help prevent cancer and other illnesses....... and if eating acid-forming food causes inflammation and illness in our bodies; please explain why you are against having an alkaline pH , Nvtribefan ?


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 28, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> If keeping your body alkaline to the proper pH can help prevent body pain from arthritis, help prevent cancer and other illnesses....... and if eating acid-forming food causes inflammation and illness in our bodies; please explain why you are against having an alkaline pH , Nvtribefan ?



The body works to keep its pH level constant.  I can change the pH of my urine with diet, but so what?
That said, the foods recommended for the alkaline diet are healthy, so it's not going to hurt you to follow it.


----------



## rgp (Jan 28, 2018)

I have read here & elsewhere that lemon juice in the morning is a good help. Hard to understand, considering how acidic lemon is ??


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2018)

The pH level of the blood is much more important than the pH level of your urine, Nvtribefan, and that is where it is helpful in protecting our body from inflammation, pain, and illnesses. 
However, taking care of our body is something that each person must work out for themself, and if you feel like your body is keeping itself at the right pH level without being concerned about eating alkaline foods, then that is what works for you. 

I have had some health issues in the past, and for me, it is important to learn what will improve my chances of staying healthy; so, like Ruthanne, I have been reading about keeping the body alkaline. 
Today, I was reading more about almonds, and just making myself some more fresh almond milk.
 Almonds are one of the best foods for mineralizing the body and helping to keep us alkaline. I use my blender and make my own almond milk fresh by first soaking the almonds overnight, and then blending them until they are completely emulsified and drinkable. 

http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/benefits-eating-almonds-daily-5007.html


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 29, 2018)

Edgar Cayce said there would be no cancer if everyone ate 3 almonds a day.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 29, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> The pH level of the blood is much more important than the pH level of your urine, Nvtribefan, and that is where it is helpful in protecting our body from inflammation, pain, and illnesses.



Exactly.  Your body works to maintain the proper pH level.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2018)

If it was that simple, why don't doctors prescribe it and then nobody would get ill.  Sorry, just realised that the doctors would be out of a job!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 29, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> If it was that simple, why don't doctors prescribe it and then nobody would get ill.  Sorry, just realised that the doctors would be out of a job!



No kickbacks from Big Pharma for baking soda. No golf trips to exotic locales, no free lunches for the stuff.

There's gotta be a payoff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2018)

rgp said:


> I have read here & elsewhere that lemon juice in the morning is a good help. Hard to understand, considering how acidic lemon is ??




The lemon is very acidic, but it creates an alkaline effect when digested, this article explains it a bit more.  It seems the pH of the blood can't be regulated, but ingesting foods that are alkalizing are beneficial to the body...I know, it is hard to understand and confusing, but it makes some sense.  ARTICLE 




> When  people encourage you to "alkalize your blood," most of them mean that  you should eat plenty of foods that have an alkaline-forming effect on  your system.  The reason for making this suggestion is that the vast  majority of highly processed foods - like white flour products and white  sugar - have an acid-forming effect on your system, and if you spend  years eating a poor diet that is mainly acid-forming, you will overwork  some of the buffering systems mentioned above to a point where you could  create undesirable changes in your health.
> 
> For example, your phosphate buffer system uses different phosphate  ions in your body to neutralize strong acids and bases.  About 85% of  the phosphate ions that are used in your phosphate buffer system comes  from calcium phosphate salts, which are structural components of your  bones and teeth.  If your body fluids are regularly exposed to large  quantities of acid-forming foods and liquids, your body will draw upon  its calcium phosphate reserves to supply your phosphate buffer system to  neutralize the acid-forming effects of your diet.  Over time, this may  lead to structural weakness in your bones and teeth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't get it. You need stomach acid to digest and assimilate the foods you eat.

Why would I try to neutralize that?

Its like artificial colon cleansing. More harmful than helpful.


----------



## rgp (Feb 1, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I don't get it. You need stomach acid to digest and assimilate the foods you eat.
> 
> Why would I try to neutralize that?
> 
> Its like artificial colon cleansing. More harmful than helpful.




   I read the article posted by SeaBreeze, and have read [similar] in the past. I have also read articles on colon cleansing . I think I have a reasonable understanding of it ? IMO the bottom line always seems to revert back to moderation in food / drink intake. And maintain regularity in bowel movements.

Nothing new & earth-shaking about any of it. {Alcohol} for example, if a person is going to pound down a bunch of it , say in an evening?...he /she is going to pay for it the next day. If they are going to do that day after day, for a long period of time?....they are likely to create real problems down the road...far,far worse than a simple hangover. But!....there are those that can, [for what ever reason] tolerate better, and those that suffer earlier. 

Most items in the list that are acidic TASTE GOOD ...so...take it easy. The others that are alkaline , [and perhaps not so tasty] suck it up & eat some anyway... 

Try to maintain a regular bowel movement , maybe take a laxative on occasion ? 

Again the extremes toward either the 'good' or the 'bad'.....are probably not a good idea.....jmo


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 1, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Edgar Cayce said there would be no cancer if everyone ate 3 almonds a day.



He was wrong of course.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 1, 2018)

rgp said:


> I read the article posted by SeaBreeze, and have read [similar] in the past. I have also read articles on colon cleansing . I think I have a reasonable understanding of it ? IMO the bottom line always seems to revert back to moderation in food / drink intake. And maintain regularity in bowel movements.
> 
> Nothing new & earth-shaking about any of it. {Alcohol} for example, if a person is going to pound down a bunch of it , say in an evening?...he /she is going to pay for it the next day. If they are going to do that day after day, for a long period of time?....they are likely to create real problems down the road...far,far worse than a simple hangover. But!....there are those that can, [for what ever reason] tolerate better, and those that suffer earlier.
> 
> ...



I don't think self doctoring is a good idea.  Picking up on a fad is a bad idea.


----------



## rgp (Feb 1, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I don't think self doctoring is a good idea.  Picking up on a fad is a bad idea.




  Maybe , maybe not ? 

  Just  leaving it all up to the doc is not good either. I believe we should take an active roll in our care. Information is more readily available than ever before....use it , pay attention, is my advise ?

If a doc does not order a test, because he sees no reason? [which can sometimes be due to his HMO care guidelines] ? Does not mean [in reality] that the test should not be done. It may only mean that [he] is performing within those HMO restrictions. 



So if a patient desires a test, can afford the test, why not have it performed? If the results are all positive ...peace of mind . If there is some question in the results ?...that is reason to ask the doc to look more closely for / at, a particular issue.

And I have known / know, two people that have simply walked away from [accepted] western medical care..[their docs] and report feeling better than they have in years ? I don't have the nerve yet  But it is something I am considering ?

BTW...as for fads?...I agree


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 1, 2018)

rgp said:


> Maybe , maybe not ?
> 
> Just  leaving it all up to the doc is not good either. I believe we should take an active roll in our care. Information is more readily available than ever before....use it , pay attention, is my advise ?
> 
> ...



But we are not talking about testing. You have no idea if you are deficient unless you have a test.

What I am talking about is assuming that the current fad is for you when in fact it may be harmful.

And you go ahead and try it. The human body is quite efficient on its own. Too much vitamin B pills and your urine is neon yellow.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 1, 2018)

I think that doctors are important, and that they are able to diagnose physical problems and illnesses that we ourself have no way of doing. And, certainly, doctors are a necessity when a person has a broken leg and needs surgery. 

On the other hand, I absolutely agree with what RGP is saying, that we need to take responsibility for our own health and well-being. Ultimately, it is us who are going to have to make any decisions about what care we take of our body, and we are the ones who have to live with those decisions, good or bad. 

Most medical doctors nowdays are not knowledgeable about proper eating to help our body take care of itself, and fuel us with the energy, vitamins and minerals that we need to make ourselves healthy .  

Unless you see a doctor that specializes in nutrition, most regular doctors are mainly proficient at treating patients with either medicine/prescription drugs, or with surgery procedures. 

No one does experiments with things like apple cider vinegar, almonds, or baking soda, to see what help they can be , because those things cannot be patented and sold; so it is not worth it to the pharmaceutical companies to test anything that they can’t get a patent on and charge for. 

I try to study about what kind of nutrition will help my body, and if it sounds reasonable, then I will test it out and see if it helps. 

Sometimes, the simplest thing can make a big difference. One case (for me) was raw pineapple. It has a natural pain killer as well as being a strong anti-inflammatory. I was suffering from arthritis so bad that I could barely walk, and was hanging on to the walls to get around. 

My husband thought I was crazy when I told him that I was going to try a raw pineapple fast, but he figured it could not kill me in just a day or two.  By the next day, I was walking around almost like normal, and by the second day, I was literally dancing around the house ! 

After that, pineapple was my go-to food when the arthritis got bad. 

Eventually, I learned to have more anti-inflammatory foods in my diet, and I seldom have arthritis issues anymore ........ unless I get “sabotaged” by a cinnamon roll !


----------



## rgp (Feb 1, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> But we are not talking about testing. You have no idea if you are deficient unless you have a test.
> 
> What I am talking about is assuming that the current fad is for you when in fact it may be harmful.
> 
> And you go ahead and try it. The human body is quite efficient on its own. Too much vitamin B pills and your urine is neon yellow.



  I thought I made it clear that I agree on fads?

  The rest was just my opinion on the subject.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 4, 2018)

rgp said:


> Maybe , maybe not ?
> 
> Just  leaving it all up to the doc is not good either. I believe we should take an active roll in our care. Information is more readily available than ever before....use it , pay attention, is my advise ?
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you, rgp, regarding taking control of our own health to what extent we can.  Western medicine is good when used with careful thought.  My poor doctor.  I haven't seen him in years.  I think he is probably horrified at this.  Not suggesting others do the same!  Some people do an amazing job healing themselves with herbs, supplements and life-style consideration.  It is not easy because you have to love  doing it and be willing to devote thought and (informal) research to your issues.  There are some very good ideas in  these posts, I am sure, but I am already doing my own regimen.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 4, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that doctors are important, and that they are able to diagnose physical problems and illnesses that we ourself have no way of doing. And, certainly, doctors are a necessity when a person has a broken leg and needs surgery.
> On the other hand, I absolutely agree with what RGP is saying, that we need to take responsibility for our own health and well-being. Ultimately, it is us who are going to have to make any decisions about what care we take of our body, and we are the ones who have to live with those decisions, good or bad.
> Most medical doctors nowdays are not knowledgeable about proper eating to help our body take care of itself, and fuel us with the energy, vitamins and minerals that we need to make ourselves healthy .
> Unless you see a doctor that specializes in nutrition, most regular doctors are mainly proficient at treating patients with either medicine/prescription drugs, or with surgery procedures.
> ...



Hi Happyflowerlady,   Pineapple sounds interesting.  It has a strong flavor.  How, exactly do you eat it, or do you eat it almost daily?
Maybe not.  Thank you.


----------



## Big Horn (Mar 4, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> *VERY SIMPLE WAYS TO ALKALIZE YOUR BODY– AMAZING EFFECTS!*
> 
> BY WORLDHEALTHCHOICE
> *Practice every day these natural and simple ways to alkalize your body and you will no longer have health problems. Dr. Otto Warburg, Nobel Prize winner in 1931 for cancer discovery said: “No disease, including cancer, can exist in an alkaline environment”.*


Warberg received the Nobel Prize _"for his discovery of the nature and mode of action of the respiratory enzyme."  A blatant lie in the first paragraph is a bad start.

https://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/1931/index.html
_


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 4, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that doctors are important, and that they are able to diagnose physical problems and illnesses that we ourself have no way of doing. And, certainly, doctors are a necessity when a person has a broken leg and needs surgery.
> 
> On the other hand, I absolutely agree with what RGP is saying, that we need to take responsibility for our own health and well-being. Ultimately, it is us who are going to have to make any decisions about what care we take of our body, and we are the ones who have to live with those decisions, good or bad.
> 
> ...



I love fresh pineapple, but it's so acidic I can't eat much of it or very often. If I overdo, my mouth, throat and esophagus are on fire for days.

Although I don't like them, I eat raisins every day. They are my best line of defense against the inflammation that sets off arthritis. I eat other fresh fruits and vegetables, but I consider raisins to be one of my primary medications.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 5, 2018)

Fresh pineapple has has an enzyme in it that tenderizes meat. Some people get bleeding gums.

However that enzyme is only in fresh pineapple.

Canned pineapple that is pasteurized does not have that enzyme.

So if you like pineapple try the canned variety.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't much care for regular canned pineapple. Maybe I'll look into other ways of making pineapple edible for me. I know Sally Fallon's book Nourishing Traditions tells how to ferment pineapple to make a nourishing and beneficial juice. Maybe I'll look into that, or ways to "pasteurize" the fruit at home.


----------



## rgp (Mar 5, 2018)

I read this when first posted, read it again some time later, just read it again....

  I did the lemon water , first thing in the morning for over a year. I really noticed no difference , in any aspect of my life / health ? Exactly how does one milk an Almond ?....that's utterly..a mystery too me.  

And as far as the whole 'green' thing...we humans are carnivorous after all and IMO our bodies crave ? meat. Even if one does try to adhere to [any] "diet" ? Again opinion but I think we , just by nature 'burn-out' on it and drift back to our habits / regular eating.

For the 'working age' folks....in today's faster paced life style, the fast food providers are hard to pass up. Hell we here discuss many of them on a fairly regular basis. I myself recently discovered Chick-Fill-A ...and have been enjoying it about once a week, sometimes more often. I am losing / have lost my enthusiasm for cooking...As a result carry out is looking better , more often than ever in my life.

Bottom line, I think anything as strict as suggested is just about beyond most folks ability / desire to stick with for any length of time.

Without boring you silly with details, I'll just say...

I have never eaten a bad for me diet, actually more on the good side . I have  always [and still do on a more limited basis] followed a exercise routine of some sort. And yet I have elevated cholesterol, I take B/P meds, need to watch my A-1C , whole body arthritis, + psoriasis. If a well behaved lifestyle / diet is all that good ? Why do I have the these things ? After I was warned about my cholesterol [18 years ago] I even 'tightened-up' .

Genetics !! And again opinion...there is not one damn thing we can do about it. Can we do bad, and accelerate the situation ? Yes likely, but can we change the inevitable ?....not in my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2018)

Bromelain is a supplement made from the stem of the pineapple and is said to be good for inflammation and pain as Happyflowerlady suggested.  But it can thin the blood like some other supplements like fish oil, or vitamin E, so it shouldn't be taken by people with bleeding issues or who are on prescription blood thinners already.  As with all supplements, research side effects and drug interactions, and get approval from your doctor if you are under medical care for any conditions.  Just an option for those who don't like pineapples.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 5, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bromelain is a supplement made from the stem of the pineapple and is said to be good for inflammation and pain as Happyflowerlady suggested.  But it can thin the blood like some other supplements like fish oil, or vitamin E, so it shouldn't be taken by people with bleeding issues or who are on prescription blood thinners already.  As with all supplements, research side effects and drug interactions, and get approval from your doctor if you are under medical care for any conditions.  Just an option for those who don't like pineapples.



Some people who are allergic to bromelain can go into anaphylactic shock if they eat it.

I love pineapple, but it sure doesn't love me back.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 5, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I don't much care for regular canned pineapple. Maybe I'll look into other ways of making pineapple edible for me. I know Sally Fallon's book Nourishing Traditions tells how to ferment pineapple to make a nourishing and beneficial juice. Maybe I'll look into that, or ways to "pasteurize" the fruit at home.



Just for laughs some day.  Take some fresh pineapple and put in on steak for about 4 hours.  You won't believe how tender it gets.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 5, 2018)

I know. No big surprise pineapple burns the bejabbers out of my mucus membranes.

The conundrum is that heating or pasteurizing pineapple like canneries do, destroys the bromelain that makes pineapple an effective anti-inflammatory against arthritis pain.

So far I haven't had any negative side effects from the papain in papaya, another powerful meat tenderizer. Papaya is both anti-inflammatory and a powerful antioxidant.


----------



## rgp (Mar 5, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Just for laughs some day.  Take some fresh pineapple and put in on steak for about 4 hours.  You won't believe how tender it gets.



Pork as well ?...Does it affect flavor ?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 5, 2018)

rgp said:


> Pork as well ?...Does it affect flavor ?



It should work as well on any meat.  Does it affect flavor.?  Well I notice they use a lot of it in Chinese cooking.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2018)

rgp said:


> I have never eaten a bad for me diet, actually more on the good side . I have  always [and still do on a more limited basis] followed a exercise routine of some sort. And yet I have elevated cholesterol, I take B/P meds, need to watch my A-1C , whole body arthritis, + psoriasis. If a well behaved lifestyle / diet is all that good ? Why do I have the these things ? After I was warned about my cholesterol [18 years ago] I even 'tightened-up' .
> 
> Genetics !! And again opinion...there is not one damn thing we can do about it. Can we do bad, and accelerate the situation ? Yes likely, but can we change the inevitable ?....not in my opinion.



May I say, RGP that Chick Fil A has enormous amounts of sodium in their food. There's even sodium in their coffee. This isn't good for your B/P.

High cholesterol can be genetic, but is controllable. Some people's bodies just manufacture it all by themselves regardless of what they eat but that's not very common I've heard. Statins are a *great *help for high cholesterol, as are the "good" fats, oat bran and other things your Dr, can tell you about. There definitely are things you can do. 

I have to watch my A-1C too. Your doc can give you meds that help. Fiber. It's hard when you love sweets or like me, carbs! We do have a better food knowledge and medications now than ever before. Don't give up! 

I think we may have *already* changed what would have been the "inevitable".


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 6, 2018)

RR, have you tried collagen? I've found it to be very beneficial for my hands. That and a handful of raisins every day have been keeping me pain-free.


----------



## rgp (Mar 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> May I say, RGP that Chick Fil A has enormous amounts of sodium in their food. There's even sodium in their coffee. This isn't good for your B/P.
> 
> High cholesterol can be genetic, but is controllable. Some people's bodies just manufacture it all by themselves regardless of what they eat but that's not very common I've heard. Statins are a *great *help for high cholesterol, as are the "good" fats, oat bran and other things your Dr, can tell you about. There definitely are things you can do.
> 
> ...



Not being dismissive at all, thanks for the reply but....

I am on a statin, lower dosage now [was 80MG now 40] taking B/P meds and sugar control as well.

Wasn't aware of the sodium in coffee? 

My bottom line is two fold. One, I am just about burned out on*cooking* and I am seriously considering dropping all my meds. I'm just not sure the good out weighs the bad?

*--* When I first retired , some 18 years ago I actually enjoyed it, and found out I liked my cooking. I still like my cooking, just burned out on the whole buy it, prepare it, clean up after it part..As such that has lead me to carry-out. Yeah I know, bad for us...but hell I'm 68 Something going to get us...we ain't getting out alive ...

As for doctors?...It seems to me that they stick to a script ...ya got this?...take this...see in 3-6 months. Ask them a question off script and they look at ya with that deer in the headlight look.

There is one , local, and featured on 60 minutes that seems [by that report] to take a different approach. Thinking about setting up an appointment with her. She is patient paid, accepts no insurance . But what the hell, if she makes a change for the better?...might be worth it ? It's all a roll of the dice anyway.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I know. No big surprise pineapple burns the bejabbers out of my mucus membranes.
> The conundrum is that heating or pasteurizing pineapple like canneries do, destroys the bromelain that makes pineapple an effective anti-inflammatory against arthritis pain.
> So far I haven't had any negative side effects from the papain in papaya, another powerful meat tenderizer. Papaya is both anti-inflammatory and a powerful antioxidant.



Papaya is also a good anti-inflammatory food, as well as strawberries and cherries. I think that most raw fruits (and probably vegetables as well) tend to be more alkaline and not as inflammatory as processed foods. 
Canned pineapple definitely does not work like raw pineapple does, and that is mainly because of the enzymes that are in the raw pineapple. 
The important thing with pineapple is that it has to be very ripe, and when it is even a little bit green is when it can burn and almost blister your mouth and lips. Because almost all pineapple is shipped when it is green, it is sometimes hard (almost impossible) to find one that is perfectly ripe.  In this case, it is better to get a different fruit, like the papaya, which you can find at a more ripened state, and then you can actually eat more of it to help with pain reduction.

Also, one of the easiest things that can help with arthritis and other joint pain, is simply to drink more pure water. This actually should have its own thread (and maybe does somewhere on here); but pain is sometimes actually a symptom of lack of water and resultant dehydration. 

http://www.watercure.com/wondersofwater.html


----------

